# Have you seen this? ChefTalk #3



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

This is pretty amazing we are #3 in the top 100:

http://chef2chef.net/rank/inter.shtml

It is cool to see so many votes for ChefTalk *6885 *

*Thanks everyone!*


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

That's AWESOME!! :bounce:


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Wow! Keep voting!


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

now we're at #2


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I still think we're #1   :chef:


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

i know we're # 1, but we've slipped in the ranking.  
don't forget to vote.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

The gap is widening between ChefTalk and #2! Vote early, vote often!


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

did any one notice? we finally made #1 on the list.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: HOORAY!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

When did this happen? Do we get anything? Does Nicko have to take us all out to dinner? Or cook us all dinner?


----------



## coffeekitten (Apr 18, 2005)

I second that idea. :bounce:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

We all deserve a thumbs up! Nicko built a great site and his hard work has attracted the best group of passionate professionals and amateurs on the web. Where else can a beginner post a question and get a respectful answer from a veteran chef? Or ask about an recipe, only to have an answer from someone who has published or edited a cookbook? Or discuss your culinary garden with others who love bringing food from the earth? 

If you ever get a chance to attend a get together with other CT members, even if it's one or two people from your own area, do it. That's another benefit to belonging here. :bounce:


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

YEAH for US!!!

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :chef: :chef: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

way to go!!!!!


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

dan


----------



## gettingbetter (Jun 30, 2005)

That's pretty cool. Nice work. It seems like this place has a loyal following and that's something to be proud of :chef:


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

ChefTalk has now been promoted to the "Hall of Fame" at the Chef2Chef network!!

http://chef2chef.net/rank/culinary-r...ll-of-fame.htm


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

Booya!
:beer: :beer: 

Congratulations!


----------

